# A REAL DIRTY JOKE~ Nissan style, *with pic* :)



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2012)

Who says Nisson doesn't have a sense of humor? Not me!

A head gasket swap turned into an almost entire engine tear down just because of this little do-hicky.. Why, oh why, couldn't they just stick a little lip or something on this thing to keep it from popping out??

Well, it won't let me put a pic on here for some reason, but it's in my album...

http://www.nissanforums.com/members...chain-picture86-2012-0325mar-25-20120001.html

Sure, now that I'm there I can laugh about it a little, but yesterday? lol... Ah jeeze.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, I do have a question to ask, if anyone wants to help...

When I got this thing apart everything lined up TDC except for the chain.. I was told not to sweat it as it takes something like 74.5 revolutions to match the exact position they have in the book (this being for an '85 z24). These pics show where my silver links are..

Nissan Forums: Nissan Forum - nvthis's Album: Timing chain - Picture

Nissan Forums: Nissan Forum - nvthis's Album: Timing chain - Picture

The crank lined up and the distributor lined up and this was the only position I could get the cam to line up.. Should I be concerned??? I figured at worst something wouldn't match up when the new head was put on (as it arrives TDC) but it came back in the exact same position as it left.. 

I suppose at the end of the day I don't know who all has been in this engine and what they may have done, so I thinki I am ok. I mean, it was running before, right? Thoughts?

Feel free to beat me down if need be.. I am not hugely experienced this far into the engine


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they usually slip a wedge in there to keep the tensioner compressed


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there. Welcome to the forum.

Well, as you've got the timing cover off, you may as well change the guides, sprockets and tensioner. The timing chain is the Achilles Heel of this truck. Who knows when you'll be into the belly of the beast again.

Have you read the sticky regarding timing chain overhaul on this site?

Here's another that might help.

How to replace the timing chain in a nissan truck

Good luck, man!


----------

